

Say, Where Did That 450-Meter Tower Go? - sirtel
http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2013/09/13/say-where-did-that-450-meter-tower-go/

======
ColinWright
Other submissions of the same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6374404)
(cnn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6379512)
(forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6383244)
(archinect.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6384794](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6384794)
(cnet.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6406719)
(mavish.com)

Not much discussion on any of them.

